# Breakfast suggestions please.



## Dawn Poleon (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi,

Since being diagnosed 3 weeks ago I have being testing out breakfasts to see which ones spike my blood. I have tried shredded wheat with skimmed milk (which I loved) , smoothies made with almond milk (didn't like them), porridge made with a skimmed milk and water mix (loved it). I don't add sugar or fruit but with everything I liked it spiked my blood from 9.1 to 14 or 16. what am I doing wrong?
I am fairly open to trying new things except cooked breakfast, I prefer something simple and quick to make.
Does anyone have any suggestions for a low carb, low fat breakfast that I could try as all of my favourites are now out of the question.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Northerner (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi Dawn, unfortunately mornings are often the time of day when we are at our most insulin-resistant, which can mean that whatever choice some people make if it contains carbs then levels will spike 

I'd suggest having a browse of the Food and Recipes sections for some ideas - how about making some crustless quiche and freezing it?

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/crustless-quiche.35289/

Or have a look through the 'What did you eat yesterday?' thread to see what others are having:

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/what-did-you-eat-yesterday.30349/


----------



## Dawn Poleon (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks Northerner, I have will have a look at both.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi Dawn, many people have things like eggs (however they like to prepare them) or bacon or other low carb breakfast.... Personally my favorite is coffee, black, no sugar.

As Alan said, we tend to be most insulin resistant first thing; my strategy is to delay eating until well into the day (but I work from home & it's easy for me to get a bite to eat whenever I want)


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 21, 2017)

I've discovered the Paleo muesli at Aldi.  It's not cheap (£2.79 a box) but doesn't spike me at all & is rather nice.  I have it with normal milk, though milk does spike some people, but has no effect on me.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 21, 2017)

I'm with Martin on this. Double shot Americano and a calorie free vape until my metabolism starts to behave.


----------



## khskel (Jul 21, 2017)

Not managed to try the Paleo Muesli yet but I get on fine with Lizi's granola although that is more expensive @ 3.79 although Tesco sometimes have it on offer. If you have a Lidl near you a toasted high protein roll is nice and filling or the favourite of many Ds Burgen soya and linseed bread.


----------



## Dawn Poleon (Jul 22, 2017)

Thank you everyone  I have got loads of options by the looks of it x


----------



## Radders (Jul 23, 2017)

Just come back from holiday where I had cheese and fresh tomato and a small piece of fruit every morning. Without the fruit I would probably have got away with very little insulin so this could be a quick option.


----------



## Plinkton (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm a fan of overnight oats.  I have 20g oats with about 90g of Greek Yohgurt and Cinnamon (sometimes I might add blueberries), prepped the night before and left in the fridge.  I'm also partial to an omelette, mainly because I can chuck in some spices and have it cooked in a few minutes.  I wish I can have nothing until later but I get punished for that later in the day.

Keep trying until you get a couple of things is certainly the way to go


----------



## ianbilly (Jul 24, 2017)

Omelette, Scrambled Eggs, PoachedEggs, Bacon, High meat content sausages, Porridge with a small drizzle of Golden Syrup!! Even had Sardines on Toast!!


----------



## Lilian (Jul 24, 2017)

Continental breakfast (not the croissant, toast and jam kind).    Cold meats, hard boiled eggs, cheeses, tomato, cucumber, watercress,  smoked salmon, trout, mackerel, sardines, pilchards,


----------



## Lydia1960 (Jul 26, 2017)

Waiting for my meter and strips to be delivered then I will be able to get a better judgement on this important matter. In the meantime, I will take Northerner's advice and check out those two threads on this forum. By the way, could someone tell me which icon to press to quote a post...???!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 26, 2017)

Lydia1960 said:


> Waiting for my meter and strips to be delivered then I will be able to get a better judgement on this important matter. In the meantime, I will take Northerner's advice and check out those two threads on this forum. By the way, could someone tell me which icon to press to quote a post...???!


Press the 'Reply' button next to 'Like' in the bottom right corner of the post you wish to quote


----------



## Lydia1960 (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks, Northerner! Never would have given that a thought. Not computer literate, you see!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 26, 2017)

Lydia1960 said:


> Thanks, Northerner! Never would have given that a thought. Not computer literate, you see!


It's easy once you know how!


----------



## CharleyWheeler (Jul 31, 2017)

Dawn Poleon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since being diagnosed 3 weeks ago I have being testing out breakfasts to see which ones spike my blood. I have tried shredded wheat with skimmed milk (which I loved) , smoothies made with almond milk (didn't like them), porridge made with a skimmed milk and water mix (loved it). I don't add sugar or fruit but with everything I liked it spiked my blood from 9.1 to 14 or 16. what am I doing wrong?
> I am fairly open to trying new things except cooked breakfast, I prefer something simple and quick to make.
> ...




If you're spiking, I would recommend a low carb breakfast. I've been having egg on toast, and you can get low carb bread too. It's 80p for half a loaf in tesco, and has half the amount of carbs per slice (11g carb per slice). You could have 2 eggs on 1 slice, with some avocado, or something? x


----------



## fairyhedgehog (Aug 1, 2017)

Is it worth trying full cream milk with your porridge instead of skimmed milk and water? People who have been on here longer than I have could tell you if that's a good idea or not, but I'd have thought it might help, also the addition of a little linseed to the mix might slow things down. (Not too much or you'll get the runs, apparently!)


----------



## Radders (Aug 1, 2017)

fairyhedgehog said:


> Is it worth trying full cream milk with your porridge instead of skimmed milk and water? People who have been on here longer than I have could tell you if that's a good idea or not, but I'd have thought it might help, also the addition of a little linseed to the mix might slow things down. (Not too much or you'll get the runs, apparently!)


I add linseed to all my breakfasts and it's never had that effect! I suppose it depends on whether you're accustomed to high fibre as I don't think there's anything else in linseeds that could cause that.


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 1, 2017)

fairyhedgehog said:


> Is it worth trying full cream milk with your porridge instead of skimmed milk and water?


That's a good option, the cream will help delay adsorption of the carbs (as well as tasting much better)


----------



## EllaRose71 (Aug 1, 2017)

Dawn Poleon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since being diagnosed 3 weeks ago I have being testing out breakfasts to see which ones spike my blood. I have tried shredded wheat with skimmed milk (which I loved) , smoothies made with almond milk (didn't like them), porridge made with a skimmed milk and water mix (loved it). I don't add sugar or fruit but with everything I liked it spiked my blood from 9.1 to 14 or 16. what am I doing wrong?
> I am fairly open to trying new things except cooked breakfast, I prefer something simple and quick to make.
> ...



I am really glad you posted this question Dawn, I have gained some good ideas from the replies. 
Ella


----------



## MikeTurin (Aug 2, 2017)

Because is season, you could try and switch the porridge with fresh plums: they have a low GI (35) and 11g of carbohydrates for 100 g. With whole milk yoghurt you can slice them, and eat with the yoghurt.   And of course an espresso. That was my actual brekfast today --


----------



## fairyhedgehog (Aug 2, 2017)

MikeTurin said:


> Because is season, you could try and switch the porridge with fresh plums: they have a low GI (35) and 11g of carbohydrates for 100 g. With whole milk yoghurt you can slice them, and eat with the yoghurt.   And of course an espresso. That was my actual brekfast today --



You mean, "And of course a cup of tea."


----------

